# Bx or Romex



## Cres (Mar 4, 2013)

Can I run a Bx or Romex Cable through a Conduit about 5 ft down outside wall to Emergency Generator Connector Box? Or do I need to stripped it down to run to into a Conduit? I am a Relay Protection Technician.

Sincerely,
Cres


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cres said:


> Can I run a Bx or Romex Cable through a Conduit about 5 ft down outside wall to Emergency Generator Connector Box? Or do I need to stripped it down to run to into a Conduit? I am a Relay Protection Technician.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cres


No,Because neither cable is good for wet locations.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

even if you strip it down, make sure the wire is rated for wet location (TH*W*N)


----------



## Cres (Mar 4, 2013)

360max said:


> even if you strip it down, make sure the wire is rated for wet location (TH*W*N)


Thanks to Harry and Max for the quick reply...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cres said:


> Thanks to Harry and Max for the quick reply...


You're Welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Cres said:


> Can I run a Bx or Romex Cable through a Conduit about 5 ft down outside wall to Emergency Generator Connector Box? Or do I need to stripped it down to run to into a Conduit? I am a Relay Protection Technician.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cres


What's a "Relay Protection Technician" ? How much dat pay ?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cletis said:


> What's a "Relay Protection Technician" ? How much dat pay ?


Looking for a job???


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Cres said:


> I am a Relay Protection Technician.


What is "_a Relay Protection Technician_"?

Do you have a Electrical Contractors License or an Exempt License?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

360max said:


> even if you strip it down, make sure the wire is rated for wet location (TH*W*N)


How much NM do I have to strip until I see a "THWN" stamping?
:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Celtic said:


> What is "_a Relay Protection Technician_"...?


 HV protective relays would be my guess. Some places also call their substation sparkies "relay techs".


----------



## Cres (Mar 4, 2013)

You are right Big John, i was trained in a Substation Environment. So you guys can ask me any Substation Equipment and associated Relay Protection. But I will ask you guys about house wiring.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You could strip BX and use a flex to EMT connector to put the wire into conduit.


----------



## Cres (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Vintage Sound, you even put the connector pic. Thanks again.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

I would use that connector and not loose any sleep over it BUT the wire inside romex has no markings whatsoever so technically it isn't thhn or thwn or anything other then stripped out romex and isn't listed for wet locations. So if its your house go for it. If its gonna get inspected you might fail.


----------



## Cres (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks seivard.


----------

